# Tank mix Bifen with liquid fert?



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I'll double check of course, but any reason I wouldn't want to mix Bifen (want to treat for ants in the lawn) in with a liquid fertilizer (Gordon's Lawn and Pasture 20-0-0). Might also be adding in a soluble potassium source if I can get it. Normally I spray the Gordon's in the evening, let it sit for foliar absorption, then run the sprinklers around 4:30am to wash the rest into the soil.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

I've been doing Bifen, 15-0-0 with 6% FE and PGR with no issues.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

no problems.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

What about talstar with azoxy/prop fungicide? Would there be any issues with that mix?


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

When in doubt, do a jar test.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> What about talstar with azoxy/prop fungicide? Would there be any issues with that mix?


I did this this yesterday and went azoxy first, agitated then Bifen, mixed again and finally urea with no mixing problems.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

cglarsen said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > What about talstar with azoxy/prop fungicide? Would there be any issues with that mix?
> ...


Good to know! Thank you


----------

